# Accused drunk-drive killer greeted by angry kin



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

By *Peter Reuell*/ MetroWest Daily News
Friday, November 10, 2006 



*Photo Gallery**Nov 9, 2006:*
[URL="http://news.bostonherald.com/galleries/?title=VoorhisOUIhearing"]Voorhis OUI hearing
[/URL]

*A*n accused drunken driver faced a family's pain and profanities yesterday - including chants of "murderer! murderer!" - at her manslaughter hearing that more resembled a rally. 
"You killed my brother!" choked out 18-year-old Lina Pashos between sobs. 
The nearly two dozen grieving protesters turned out for the Westboro District Court hearing of Alison J. Voorhis, 47, of Hopkinton. 
Voorhis is accused of driving drunk Sept. 24 in Northboro when she crashed her Kia Optima head-on into an Audi driven by Suffolk University student Evagelos Pashos, 21, of Shrewsbury.










Christina Pashos, 16, whose brother Evagelos was killed in a wreck caused by an allegedly drunk Alison Voorhis. (MetroWest Daily News photo by Ken McGagh)


The student died from his injuries and Voorhis faces charges of vehicular manslaughter and driving under the influence of alcohol and four other related charges. She faces 2 1/2 years in jail if convicted of the manslaughter charge. 
As prosecutors and the defense attorney asked to continue the case until next month, Voorhis stood emotionless, just feet from Pashos' mother and father, then exited quickly through a side door. 
"No emotion at all!" one family member shouted from the rear of the courtroom. 
Outside, family members lined both sides of the court's driveway, and waited nearly a half-hour for Voorhis to emerge and drive away amid shouts and profanity. 
"How can you live with yourself, you (expletive) (expletive)!" shouted family members. "You're a murderer! Murderer! Murderer!" 
Defense attorney Angelo Catanzaro yesterday said he sympathizes with the family's anger. 
"Both myself and my client understand how the family feels," he said. "And they certainly have the right to express their grief."

[email protected]


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

> ..She faces 2 1/2 years in jail if convicted of the manslaughter charge.


I suppose thats appropriate.
The innocent and his family get a life sentence, the guilty gets 2.5 years. Yep, thats fairness for you.


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

irresponsible shit head should have gotten life!


----------

